# Cryptocoryne



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

This would be my beginner plant. I saw this at the lfs today and it looked very vibrant and would be a nice addition. How do i plant them. and are they easy to take care of?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You 've made a good choise about Cryptocorynes!
It's a very good and strong plant which does not require much light except 'Cryptocoryne Cillata'.
Make sure that you have at least 2" of gravel to plant it and have the tanks lights on for 8-11 hours!
GoodLuck!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I had one crypto in my redbelly tank for more than a year - it outlived all other plants I tried, so it's definitely a good choice: hardy, don't need much light and will do fine without CO2, fertilizer and stuff like that.


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

how do i plant this stuff. the stuff at the lfs had just a blunt end with no roots. Do i just stick it in the gravel and let the roots take hold?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

no_mercy said:


> how do i plant this stuff. the stuff at the lfs had just a blunt end with no roots. Do i just stick it in the gravel and let the roots take hold?


 Make a little hole in the gravel, put the plant in there, cover the stump/roots with gravel, and move around the plant a little bit, so -it becomes firmly achored in the substrate.
It will take root over time: it took a while before my crypto was firmly in place, but once it's established, it's very hardy.


----------

